# the way it was



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so will it ever be the way it was?
as you retrieve lost data will it be applied here?
or do we all start fresh?


----------



## Colin475 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like to know that too. 

You can still find the old threads on google if you look for them, then click on the cached button below the results


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

If you find good cached threads, just copy and paste them here, that's what i have been doing to get some of the good ones back


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

And yes it will be the way it was, give it a week and this place will be back to what it was  That's only if the old stuff cant get back


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the* hardwork *nicklfire!! we appreciate it!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, thank you, Nicklfire


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, it is very much appreciated, Nicklfire!!!
and I love the temporary BCAquaria picture, absolutely adorable fish!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, Shawn thanks for getting something going so quickly.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> so will it ever be the way it was?
> as you retrieve lost data will it be applied here?
> or do we all start fresh?





Colin475 said:


> I'd like to know that too.
> 
> You can still find the old threads on google if you look for them, then click on the cached button below the results





Nicklfire said:


> If you find good cached threads, just copy and paste them here, that's what i have been doing to get some of the good ones back





Nicklfire said:


> And yes it will be the way it was, give it a week and this place will be back to what it was  That's only if the old stuff cant get back





jay said:


> thanks for the* hardwork *nicklfire!! we appreciate it!





Morainy said:


> Yes, thank you, Nicklfire





~Lynae said:


> Yes, it is very much appreciated, Nicklfire!!!
> and I love the temporary BCAquaria picture, absolutely adorable fish!





Adz1 said:


> yes, Shawn thanks for getting something going so quickly.


look on the bright side ^


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

The only thing I really want to see retrieved is the trader tracker. It was always soothing to know I was buying from a reputable seller


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the time and effort you put into the site


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If we get all the old stuff back, it'll just be added to this new site? If not, what happens to all these newer posts and PM's? Will they be merged? I hate hardware/db crashes because one never knows what to do for the restore (was a software tester for quite a while - enterprise and telecom).


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Victor said:


> The only thing I really want to see retrieved is the trader tracker. It was always soothing to know I was buying from a reputable seller


yup i feel the same way [email protected]!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> yup i feel the same way [email protected]!


mee too i was 11 i trader all good lol


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Nicklfire, this site has been very informative and helpful to me.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, thanks Shawn for all the extra hard work you're doing to get the site back up & running. It was very strange not being able to log on to BCA for all that time earlier this week.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Great work so far Shawn


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

no worries guys, my pleasure, i am as well a avid bca junkie, gotta be lol


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Are we going to be able to get back our Itrader reps & post count?
Thanks for getting BCA up & running for us "fish freaks".


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

i'll be honest and say i dont think it's possible to retrieve it, the data is just too corrupt with the stuff that i was able to view. I have not heard back from the hosting company at all regarding there byte by byte backup yet though


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

always ways to find caches archives


----------

